# hd locals



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Rumor of October is this correct and if so will Lin be included? SW Michigan.....


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm right around the corner from you. I've been in contact with all of my South Bend locals and they are looking into it. 2 of them claim to be on Dish within a few weeks. While 2 others are sitting and waiting for Dish to "come courting" and offer up a deal.

One thing that really sucks is having Indiana locals and being close to Chicago, but I can't get Chicago locals and then having Concast Sports Chicago and being blacked out of EVERY game. We are nowhere near Detroit, the SB locals broadcast Bears, Cubs, and Sox.

Where did you hear this rumor? I need ammunition.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

How abou the 18 BIG cities they promised in 2006 first! There are no HD locals in all of Ohio or Indiana currently, little alone tiny burgs like South Bend and KZoo.

JoJo


----------



## lazierfan (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's to ya! And I hope you get more than what they have offered in Denver, the home base of Dish Network.
Reason being, They do not offer PBS-HD, CW-HD, or our old UPN affiliate in HD(which shows our local NBC affiliate's programming when Football goes over allotted times).

It is really ironic that Denver PBS-HD has been forgotten, since we have two local PBS affiliates, and Charlie has to get his over-the-air :lol:



millertime said:


> Rumor of October is this correct and if so will Lin be included? SW Michigan.....


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

JaguarJoJo said:


> How abou the 18 BIG cities they promised in 2006 first! There are no HD locals in all of Ohio or Indiana currently, little alone tiny burgs like South Bend and KZoo.
> 
> JoJo


I've got a friend with E* that lives between me and Chicago, but closer to South Bend than Chicago. Guess what...he gets Chicago locals.

The undeniable fact is, instead of putting up 8 or so PPV HD channels, they should be using that bandwidth for something more useful, like locals. There is a MAJOR MAJOR university in South Bend (I hate the Irish btw), I would think that might be some incentive to get the locals up in HD. SB is around #87 in the list of markets of 1600. I don't know what plan Dish is using to add HD locals, if they are just going down the list of market share. But, when the GMs of 3 stations tell me that they are currently communicating with DirecTV to set up locals in HD, that tells me that Dish needs to get their crap together.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> The undeniable fact is, instead of putting up 8 or so PPV HD channels, they should be using that bandwidth for something more useful, like locals.


Not to rain on the locals parade... but PPV that the entire country can watch is of more usefulness than HD locals for just one DMA. I know you want your locals in HD... and I understand that. But keep in mind that nationals in HD really should always take precedent because every one of the subscribers can get those, while locals are only useful for the local area.

My locals (big 4) are on Dish in HD.. but I have gone on record many times and said that I would prefer more nationals in HD before my locals in HD, as I get those OTA very nicely.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> The undeniable fact is, instead of putting up 8 or so PPV HD channels, they should be using that bandwidth for something more useful, like locals.


Actually, most locals are delivered via spot beam, not conus. Bandwidth for conus transponders should not interfere with bandwidth for locals.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I would focus on a big antenna rather than wait on Dish.

Besides Dish isn't going to carry all the sub channels your locals will.

With a Big Antenna you could possibly get multiple citys.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

ssmith10pn said:


> I would focus on a big antenna rather than wait on Dish.
> 
> Besides Dish isn't going to carry all the sub channels your locals will.
> 
> With a Big Antenna you could possibly get multiple citys.


Ssmith,

As well as get BETTER PQ from the OTA feed than from Dish's compressed rebroadcast of those affiliate signals.

John


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

mspace said:


> Actually, most locals are delivered via spot beam, not conus. Bandwidth for conus transponders should not interfere with bandwidth for locals.


I don't care what transponder what channel is on. What matters is content. So, if they added 10 more HD PPV channels, I suppose you would not object. They need to focus resources on things that matter.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been hoping for locals in HD (Indiana) for a long time. I'm in an apartment so I can't put up a big antenna. I can't get locals with any antenna I've tried. I'm thinking about going to that other dish company that carries my locals. Especially since they're rolling out all the new HD channels that I want.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

He Save Dave said:


> I've been hoping for locals in HD (Indiana) for a long time. I'm in an apartment so I can't put up a big antenna. I can't get locals with any antenna I've tried. I'm thinking about going to that other dish company that carries my locals. Especially since they're rolling out all the new HD channels that I want.


Call Dish everyday and bug the living snot out of them. Bring up the fact that the other satellite company already has your locals.

If nobody makes any noise, then there is nothing wrong.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> Call Dish everyday and bug the living snot out of them. Bring up the fact that the other satellite company already has your locals.
> 
> If nobody makes any noise, then there is nothing wrong.


I do contact them. Not every day. Thats just not possible with all the other million things I need to do each day. It is just looking like they've given up on ever doing HD locals for some of us. When I call to cancel they'll know the reason at least.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Rumors of HD local rollouts in Oct/Nov 07 and again Jan/Feb 08. So far, only rumor.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

My uncle around the corner in Portage just had E* installed and they gave him the name of a local antenna installer. Long story short antenna guy says I can install one for you but E* says October for HD locals....Weird


davethestalker said:


> I'm right around the corner from you. I've been in contact with all of my South Bend locals and they are looking into it. 2 of them claim to be on Dish within a few weeks. While 2 others are sitting and waiting for Dish to "come courting" and offer up a deal.
> 
> One thing that really sucks is having Indiana locals and being close to Chicago, but I can't get Chicago locals and then having Concast Sports Chicago and being blacked out of EVERY game. We are nowhere near Detroit, the SB locals broadcast Bears, Cubs, and Sox.
> 
> Where did you hear this rumor? I need ammunition.


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

Where is E* going to get the space for all of these new markets? 129 is in sad shape and 61.5 has not yet been cleared, and is also a a failing bird. If they are going to add more HD Lils they must be using 105. Can anyone say superdish!!


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

millertime said:


> My uncle around the corner in Portage just had E* installed and they gave him the name of a local antenna installer. Long story short antenna guy says I can install one for you but E* says October for HD locals....Weird


I do installs for a retailer in SW Michigan and they were told there are no plans for Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo HD locals in the near future.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

more locals, wonder if we'll get them in the Harrisburg pa area? Doubt it


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I, too have been wondering when E* is going to serve up Hartford locals in HD.... still waiting....


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I have no access to OTA HD - and do not even know if any exists in the entire state. I'd guess that 1/2 the people here in Montana do not have access to any kind of OTA broadcasts period - SD included. So, HD Locals are a HUGE deal to me. I'd be thrilled to have Denver or Seattle HD channels, but of course that will never happen. Does anyone know if states like Wyoming, Idaho, MT etc. will get HD locals within the next 5 years?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

moooog said:


> I have no access to OTA HD - and do not even know if any exists in the entire state. I'd guess that 1/2 the people here in Montana do not have access to any kind of OTA broadcasts period - SD included. So, HD Locals are a HUGE deal to me. I'd be thrilled to have Denver or Seattle HD channels, but of course that will never happen. Does anyone know if states like Wyoming, Idaho, MT etc. will get HD locals within the next 5 years?


If your that far out in the sticks shouldn't you qualify for National Feeds?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

There are NO national HD feeds for TV networks on Dish. They went away with the injunction last November.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> There are NO national HD feeds for TV networks on Dish. They went away with the injunction last November.


Right - I believe we can subscribe to those SD distant locals from Atlanta and L.A. - I can't recall the company that provides them, it's not DISH - but I lost CBS HD los angeles after the injunction. I do get SD locals from Billings MT (180 miles away) - so I have no use for more SD networks from other cities. A great deal of the population here lives in the sticks, as it's a big state with the major cities checking in at around 100,000 people. It's rough here if you're an NFL fan and have DISH - well, let me stipulate - an HD NFL fan.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

I would love to get the HD locals in Austin. After all, it is first on the list of future planned markets.  

There was something that Charlie said in the last Chat that caught my ear. This is not a direct quote, but he said something like: "If your city has a major league football team, you probably have HD locals". Does anyone else remember that?

So, along with petitioning E* for carriage, you should also petition your Mayor and City Council to pick up an NFL franchise. Hmm, now what to call them. How about the Austin Armadillos?


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

zlensman said:


> I would love to get the HD locals in Austin. After all, it is first on the list of future planned markets.
> 
> There was something that Charlie said in the last Chat that caught my ear. This is not a direct quote, but he said something like: "If your city has a major league football team, you probably have HD locals". Does anyone else remember that?
> 
> So, along with petitioning E* for carriage, you should also petition your Mayor and City Council to pick up an NFL franchise. Hmm, now what to call them. How about the Austin Armadillos?


Too bad that doesn't hold true for the AFC north. Only 1 out out of the 4 teams has their locals in HD. CLE CIN and BAL don't have their's in HD. Only PIT.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

I live near a city that is DMA 48 and still doesn't any hint from E* when it will get HD locals. We have a UHF antenna and get all the channels even when it rains hard. I think we are the lowest DMA without E* HD locals.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Donp said:


> I live near a city that is DMA 48 and still doesn't any hint from E* when it will get HD locals. We have a UHF antenna and get all the channels even when it rains hard. I think we are the lowest DMA without E* HD locals.


I am in DMA 116 and get no locals OTA. There is no hope for me and local HD at least in the foreseeable future. Has anyone successfully gotten E* to allow them to get national network HD feeds even with local into local SD?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

No, due to a court injunction, E* is not allowed to provide anything but local into local. Doesn't matter if it's SD or HD. You may have hope when E* launches more satellites.


----------

